# Bilder per HTMl skalieren gut oder schlecht?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ist es besser für eine Modalbox zwei unterschiedlich große Bilder hochzuladen oder das kleinere Bild per HTML zu skalieren?
Die HTTP-Requests würden dann doch sinken?

Viele Grüße


----------



## djheke (12. Juli 2012)

Meine Faulheit lässt oft nur ein großes Bild zu. Schade eigentlich!
BESSER sind natürlich zwei Bilder. Die Ladezeit bei mit HTML Skalierte Bilder ist genau so hoch, denn es müssen ja die großen Bilder geladen werden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ja die großen müssen so oder so geladen werden. Aber zusätzlich ja noch die kleinen, es sind also pro Bild 2 HTTP-Requests. Das können bei Bilderwebseiten ganz schön viele sein.
Und beim verkleinern kommt ja doch der Prozessor bzw. Grafikprozessor zum tragen, ist das nicht schneller?

Viele Grüße


----------



## CPoly (14. Juli 2012)

Erst mal zur Klarstellung: Meinst du mit dem kleineren Bild die Thumbnails die man anklickt, um das große Bild zu öffnen?




Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> ja die großen müssen so oder so geladen werden.



Du vergisst dabei ein Detail: Nicht jeder guckt sich die Fotos auch in groß an. Oder nicht alle.



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Das können bei Bilderwebseiten ganz schön viele sein.



Ein Grund mehr, eine kleine Version zu haben. Wenn du direkt die großen runter lädst kann das ja sehr lange dauern.


----------



## SkyDevMent (25. August 2012)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen werde die wenigsten HTTP-Requests erzeugt wenn mann nur ein kleines Bild einbindet und das große Bild nur geladen wird wenn mann auf das kleine Vorschaubild klickt, im Stil von lightbox.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
Leon Bergmann


----------

